# 66 Tempest ready for motor build



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

crazy busy working lately, need to gather all the nuts i can for winter. been waiting on viton rear seal to start lower end assembly have all other parts sitting on the bench, asked the lady 4 times when ordering if it was the correct seal for pontiac 455, guess what, got it in yesterday and not even close, called Butler and they are sending one out but probably wont get it til Monday. Took advantage of the wait tonight and painted inner upper fenders in engine bay so i won't have to do it with the engine in. Trans is going to a friends for some freshening up tomorrow and i think i will get the stereo wires routed and weld in bucket seat conversion plates over the weekend. Am building a speaker box to go under the rear tray and mount through existing stock holes so i can have my tunes and not hack up the car, found some JBL 4x6 that fit perfect in side vents if i unhook the cable and the kick panels fit perfect over them. Itching to get this engine in the car before first snow here in Michigan, may be asking for a little help as this is my first engine build....let me know what you guys think

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my favorite car. even if it does have gto grills


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

kept the originals and restoring them also in case i ever decide to go back stock, guess i should call it "Tempestien" have the Lemans full chrome tail panel piece too....how can you not like a full chrome rear panel, think it looks better than GTO rear treatment. only have one grille in for fitment as i had to stretch front header bracket and radiator support back into shape to realign fenders as some yahoo decided to hook a tow strap too it and buckled it, will be welding brace under it to re-inforce small tear.


----------

